# Little Green ......Dot ??



## clunkertruck (Dec 17, 2013)

What is the little green dot next to some usernames ??


----------



## getafix (Dec 21, 2009)

clunkertruck said:


> What is the little green dot next to some usernames ??


When it is lit up (green), it indicates that the user is online on SOTW.

Clunkertruck, you are spending too much time on SOTW


----------

